#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Velocidades realmente necessárias

## NorteTelecom

Pessoal na opinião de vocês, será que o cliente realmente precisa dessas velocidade todas?

----------


## sphreak

> Pessoal na opinião de vocês, será que o cliente realmente precisa dessas velocidade todas?


Amigo, apesar de seu post ser levemente vago, vou deixar um relato do porque o cliente precisa sim de velocidades altas em internet fixa.
O primeiro motivo e que eu considero também o mais óbvio, é o fato de que se tratando da internet fixa, uma velocidade baixa seria basicamente ter internet por ter. Essa demanda o 3G/4G já supre, que em meu ver é o uso simples de redes sociais (mensagens, fotos, pequenos vídeos, audio simples).

Hoje quase tudo passa por uma conexão de internet, desde o entretenimento, edução, segurança domicilar, etc. Que demanda de uma quantidade de tráfego de dados cada dia maior. Nesse ponto entra o que eu chamo de fornecimento racional de banda ao cliente. Pense da seguinte maneira: O cliente necessita baixar um arquivo de 100MB. Em uma conexão lenta ele levaria X minutos para concluir o download. Se ele tiver o dobro de banda, o tempo diminui para X/2, se ele tiver o quádruplo o tempo de transferência será de X/4.
Meu ponto é: Quanto menor a banda maior o tempo de utilização da rede, quanto maior a banda menor o tempo de utilização da rede.
E experiência própria: Uma rede em carga constante é pior do que uma rede com picos de carga. Isso tanto em consumo total de link quanto em processamento. 
Clientes que consomem banda contínua, como aqueles que tem rede de vigilância ligadas a internet, também precisam de uma banda maior, pois além da transferência de dados do sistema de vigilância, eles querem que sobre banda para o restante das coisas (navegação, jogos, Netflix, Youtube, etc)

Minha opinião e experiência.

----------


## 1929

> Amigo, apesar de seu post ser levemente vago, vou deixar um relato do porque o cliente precisa sim de velocidades altas em internet fixa.
> O primeiro motivo e que eu considero também o mais óbvio, é o fato de que se tratando da internet fixa, uma velocidade baixa seria basicamente ter internet por ter. Essa demanda o 3G/4G já supre, que em meu ver é o uso simples de redes sociais (mensagens, fotos, pequenos vídeos, audio simples).
> 
> Hoje quase tudo passa por uma conexão de internet, desde o entretenimento, edução, segurança domicilar, etc. Que demanda de uma quantidade de tráfego de dados cada dia maior. Nesse ponto entra o que eu chamo de fornecimento racional de banda ao cliente. Pense da seguinte maneira: O cliente necessita baixar um arquivo de 100MB. Em uma conexão lenta ele levaria X minutos para concluir o download. Se ele tiver o dobro de banda, o tempo diminui para X/2, se ele tiver o quádruplo o tempo de transferência será de X/4.
> Meu ponto é: Quanto menor a banda maior o tempo de utilização da rede, quanto maior a banda menor o tempo de utilização da rede.
> E experiência própria: Uma rede em carga constante é pior do que uma rede com picos de carga. Isso tanto em consumo total de link quanto em processamento. 
> Clientes que consomem banda contínua, como aqueles que tem rede de vigilância ligadas a internet, também precisam de uma banda maior, pois além da transferência de dados do sistema de vigilância, eles querem que sobre banda para o restante das coisas (navegação, jogos, Netflix, Youtube, etc)
> 
> Minha opinião e experiência.


Sua colocação é perfeita.... mas eu iria um pouco mais a frente na questão levantada... Até que ponto a velocidade média oferecida no mercado é saudável para o setor.. Por exemplo: alguns anos atrás a Deutsche Telekom foi uma das primeiras empresas de fornecimento de acesso a rede mundial que apelou para a franquia de dados. A gigante não estava aguentando a ampliação de estrutura física para acompanhar o consumo cada vez mais crescente... 
Será que esta corrida por mais velocidade não irá consolidar a prática da franquia e assim modelar o perfil de cada usuário a sua própria capacidade de manter uma conta de acesso?
Por enquanto o que vejo é uma corrida selvagem ao consumo descontrolado... Até onde o usuário mediano precisa de planos altíssimos?
Se deixar velocidade liberada e controle por franquia não seria uma forma de educação do uso consciente da rede?

Já passamos dos 5 Tera de consumo no país...E não podemos colocar na conta do consumo corporativo e comercial pois no mapa desta semana por exemplo vemos que mesmo passando nos 5 Tera, no feriado 12 e sábado o consumo não caiu tanto assim.
Começamos o ano com 2,5 Tera e dobramos em 10 meses...

Comparando os gráficos no http://ptt.br/ desde 2012, é assustador o aumento de consumo... E não vemos investimentos em infraestrutura acompanhando isso.. Parece até que estamos fazendo milagres com o que temos no país...

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Sou leigo no assunto, outro dia comentei com um amigo da rede social.
1- segundo ele , possui uma internet fixa de 60 MB, gastando cerca de 15 minutos para baixar um arquivo.
2- internet da minha ex é de 3 MB, precisou de baixar para instalação de um programa 597 MB, cerca de uma hora abortei; minha cunhada 10 MB cerca de 40 minutos também abortei.
3- resolvi utilizar pelo meu celular celular( dados sobrando) tempo 4 minutos hã???? vamos lá. Foi pouco menos do que isso com todos os seus complementos, npos outros era somente o aplicativo. Acho que como foi roteado via wireless e em 2,4 GHz, demorou-se um pouco mais, se tivesse utilizado em 5,0 GHz pode ser que teria gasto menos tempo ou ficou limitado ao tempo de transferência ao HD, se fosse HD/SSD pode ser que teria sido em menos tempo ainda. encerrei o mês ainda no bônus de 2 GB restando mais 10 GB e outros 10 GB para as madrugadas.
Acredito que tendo-se uma internet rápida clicaríamos para assistir um filme 4,7 GB( raro ter isso tudo), baixaria em seu dispositivo em 15 minutos mas já está assistindo; onde após esses 15 minutos o servidor está pronto para outro usuário, na prática o número de dispositivos conectados é infinitamente maior. Não tenho saudade onde para baixar um boleto gasta cerca de 1 a 3 minutos, hoje é cerca de 1 a 3 segundos até menor.

Tenho um amigo, cujo possui uma franquia de 50 GB, fica procurando redes wi-fi abertas ou usar wi-fi de amigos e parentes quando está fora de casa; falei com ele que com 5 GB raramente uso 1 GB, e só uso wi-fi na casa de meu amigo porque está numa zona morta de cobertura a operadora; Se tivesse condições de pagar pelo 50 GB, desistiria da internet fixa onde consumo cerca de 40 GB ao mês.

----------


## sphreak

> Sua colocação é perfeita.... mas eu iria um pouco mais a frente na questão levantada... Até que ponto a velocidade média oferecida no mercado é saudável para o setor.. Por exemplo: alguns anos atrás a Deutsche Telekom foi uma das primeiras empresas de fornecimento de acesso a rede mundial que apelou para a franquia de dados. A gigante não estava aguentando a ampliação de estrutura física para acompanhar o consumo cada vez mais crescente... 
> Será que esta corrida por mais velocidade não irá consolidar a prática da franquia e assim modelar o perfil de cada usuário a sua própria capacidade de manter uma conta de acesso?
> Por enquanto o que vejo é uma corrida selvagem ao consumo descontrolado... Até onde o usuário mediano precisa de planos altíssimos?
> Se deixar velocidade liberada e controle por franquia não seria uma forma de educação do uso consciente da rede?
> 
> Já passamos dos 5 Tera de consumo no país...E não podemos colocar na conta do consumo corporativo e comercial pois no mapa desta semana por exemplo vemos que mesmo passando nos 5 Tera, no feriado 12 e sábado o consumo não caiu tanto assim.
> Começamos o ano com 2,5 Tera e dobramos em 10 meses...
> 
> Comparando os gráficos no http://ptt.br/ desde 2012, é assustador o aumento de consumo... E não vemos investimentos em infraestrutura acompanhando isso.. Parece até que estamos fazendo milagres com o que temos no país...


Ao meu ver esse sistema de franquias é um atestado incompetência de toda empresa de telecom que tem o intuito de implantá-lo.
Ao limitar o que o cliente pode consumir, estamos por dizer que não temos capacidade de expansão, nao temos capacidade de fornecimento e não desejamos fazer investimento em expansão. Queremos capitalizar e não investir. Por isso, em meu ver, o sistema de franquias é empurrar o problema com a barriga. 
Com o crescimento da população conectada, aumento da internet das coisas e a transferência dos armazenamentos locais para as chamadas nuvens, há uma maior necessidade não só por velocidade, como também de capacidade de transferência de dados inter-redes.

A internet é um recurso necessário como água e luz, mas diferente de água, não é um recurso finito e assim como eletricidade é um recurso cujos investimentos em infraestrutura central foram mal ou pouco executados.

----------


## 1929

> Ao meu ver esse sistema de franquias é um atestado incompetência de toda empresa de telecom que tem o intuito de implantá-lo.
> Ao limitar o que o cliente pode consumir, estamos por dizer que não temos capacidade de expansão, nao temos capacidade de fornecimento e não desejamos fazer investimento em expansão. Queremos capitalizar e não investir. Por isso, em meu ver, o sistema de franquias é empurrar o problema com a barriga. 
> Com o crescimento da população conectada, aumento da internet das coisas e a transferência dos armazenamentos locais para as chamadas nuvens, há uma maior necessidade não só por velocidade, como também de capacidade de transferência de dados inter-redes.
> 
> A internet é um recurso necessário como água e luz, mas diferente de água, não é um recurso finito e assim como eletricidade é um recurso cujos investimentos em infraestrutura central foram mal ou pouco executados.


Concordo contigo que não é confortável controlar franquia... E expansão sempre é benvinda pelo consumidor... E também uma obrigação do ente fornecedor... Mas os mapas de consumo estão nos mostrando que mesmo com forte investimento não chegaremos nunca a um patamar de estabilização ou de pelo menos a expansão acompanhar o consumo... E não é nem coisa de empresa brasileira ou de estrangeira se aproveitando do cenário brasileiro... É um fenômeno mundial e as maiores telecom do mundo não podem ser classificadas como incompetentes... Até que uma OI da vida cabe bem o adjetivo.. Uma empresa que deixa acumular uma dívida de 65 bi e não tem nada de expansão precisaria mesmo é sair fora do mercado..
Por falar em OI, nunca mais ouvi nada a respeito da recuperação judicial. Está dando algum resultado?

----------


## sphreak

> Concordo contigo que não é confortável controlar franquia... E expansão sempre é benvinda pelo consumidor... E também uma obrigação do ente fornecedor... Mas os mapas de consumo estão nos mostrando que mesmo com forte investimento não chegaremos nunca a um patamar de estabilização ou de pelo menos a expansão acompanhar o consumo... E não é nem coisa de empresa brasileira ou de estrangeira se aproveitando do cenário brasileiro... É um fenômeno mundial e as maiores telecom do mundo não podem ser classificadas como incompetentes... Até que uma OI da vida cabe bem o adjetivo.. Uma empresa que deixa acumular uma dívida de 65 bi e não tem nada de expansão precisaria mesmo é sair fora do mercado..
> Por falar em OI, nunca mais ouvi nada a respeito da recuperação judicial. Está dando algum resultado?


Eu tenho em mente, se um dia for autorizado pela Anatel, adotar o modelo de franquia progressiva. Quanto maior o consumo, maior o valor do pacote de dados.
Como ocorre com a conta de água.

----------


## 1929

> Eu tenho em mente, se um dia for autorizado pela Anatel, adotar o modelo de franquia progressiva. Quanto maior o consumo, maior o valor do pacote de dados.
> Como ocorre com a conta de água.


Sim, uma ótima sugestão... Não limitaria com uma franquia que poderia deixar o consumidor sem velocidade por ter atingido o limite.. Mas provocaria no usuário um censo de responsabilidade para com o seu próprio consumo..
Agora, isso não é fácil de implantar já que por anos estamos no modelo de internet livre. Livre mas sem qualidade... Vai chegar um momento que todos vamos ter que optar. Teoricamente o uso de internet não é um bem finito, já que a estrutura pode ser expandida. Mas na prática acaba sendo pois expansão é algo que acaba limitando qualquer tipo de atividade humana. Dia desses vi um documentário sobre os cabos submarinos. Eu não tinha ideia do que tem já instalado pelo mundo afora. É algo fantástico.
Mas para que continue infinito vamos ter que achar novas tecnologias...

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sphreak, acho que está enganado: Energia elétrica, água, telecom, rodovias, portos, aeroportos inicialmente eram controlado pelos militares mesmo sendo empresas privadas, inclusive automotiva e eletrônica. Com o passar dos anos os militares diminuíram o controle sobre elas mas estamos em constante vigilância. 
Nosso país não conhece guerra propriamente dito e mesmo o terrorismo. Sou formando na época do regime militar, e por trabalhar com radio-comunicação era constantemente monitorado( até hoje quem sabe), onde se eu falasse um palavrão ou uma gíria que seja meio desconhecida DOPs poderia bater na minha porta. Isso aconteceu com meu colega, só por que disse filho .......................

Nesta região não vejo nenhuma ampliação ou instalação em estrutura de fibra óptica desde os anos metade dos anos 90. Teve apenas a instalação de fibra da Vivo, Tim, Claro da torre para central telefônica e da Central telefônica pra a torre de link terrestre; Tim, Vivo e Claro montaram seus próprios links para serviços de dados como rota alternativa ou até principal.

Maior barreira para o crescimento crescente no país é altíssima carga tributária( 48% sobre ICMS) conforme o estado, furto de equipamentos, e instalações mal projetadas. Instalação mal projetada é tanto para o fornecedor de serviços, ou o próprio cliente; cliente instala o seu roteador na sala o mais próximo da rua mas que que seu wi-fi chegue lá no fundo do quintal a uns 30 metros de distância.
Empresa que foca só em crescimento de clientes pode ir ladeira abaixo, vale também para aqueles que focam na qualidade; na primeira falha o cliente troca de operadora principalmente empresas e jovens mas aqui já tem acontecido inclusive com os idosos e estes são mais exigentes do que os jovens.

As teles, até alguns pequenos provedores aqui em suas torres e na central fizeram bons investimentos mas muito mal dimensionados e planejados, grande parte devido naquele ditado "funcionando..." e infelizmente o engenheiro só assina/assassina que nem lá ele vai( alguns) e cobram até mais caros do que aquele que realmente vistoria. Daí o cliente diz, esse doutor é chato demais, nada esta certo...

----------

